# Rod testing in the store isle is important.



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

I have often see people testing rods in the sporting goods isles. 
There are some things you can look for.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

*How do you pick out a rod.*

Tell me what you look for when you pick out a rod in the store.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

First thing I look for is the brand, something I trust right off. I want it to feel good, which means it must balance, which means you have to try it with the real it will be used with. I shake it like the guy in the video does to check for flexibility and then I carefully bend it from the tip to check for taper (fast, medium or slow). Running line through it is best for this. I like to have someone lightly tap the tip while my eyes are closed so I can feel how sensitive it is. I then check each guide, the handle and the finish for damage. I also check the price to see if I need a 2nd mortgage on my house:shock:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah fishnate summed it up for me as well.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

If it breaks when I hit the rack while I'm whipping it around it wasn't a good one.


----------

